# Possible to splice Sirius antenna cable? (dog chewed thru it)



## pg_rider

No this isn't a joke -- my dog chewed through the antenna cable in my car. I tried to splice it using a basic crimping tool but got no signal. Then tried a few other ways and nothing seems to work. Is there something special about these antenna cords that I'm missing?


----------



## brianrwebb

yes, it is possile, but difficult because of the small gauge of the wire, and it being a coax cable with an outer shielding and a center conductor. but it can be done.


the antenna coax is either RG174 or RG161, either of which is between 26-30 gauge.


here's a link from a member on the XM411 forum giving a step by step instruction on the repair of an antenna coax wire:
http://www.xm411.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4092


----------



## FickleBeast

Yes, it is possible, pg_rider. My fiance closed ours in the trunk of our car and severed it. I was able to splice the coax back together and hold it with electrical tape. It's been working for about 6 months now.


----------



## pg_rider

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FickleBeast*
Yes, it is possible, pg_rider. My fiance closed ours in the trunk of our car and severed it. I was able to splice the coax back together and hold it with electrical tape. It's been working for about 6 months now.
So how'd you do it? I assume you didn't just twist the bare wire together and tape it? Or did you?


----------



## FickleBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pg_rider*
So how'd you do it? I assume you didn't just twist the bare wire together and tape it? Or did you?
Yeah, that is exactly what I did. I cut a slit down the outer conductor for about an inch on each end. Then I twisted the outer conductors together and taped them. I then seperated the inner conductor from the insulator, and taped them together. Be careful because the inner conducter is very thin and easy to break.

After taping both conductors, I wrapped the whole thing in a few layers of tape. It's not an elegant solution, and I was skeptical that it would work, but the antenna has been functioning fine for many months now.


----------



## ziggy4212

The real problem with spliceing such a small coax is that it increases the ristance and in sat radio that is crucial depending on your tunner it may or may not work if yo splice most when they see an incorrect resitance on the anteena will give an anteena error at a mere 20 bucks its alot easier just to replace to save yourself the hassel


----------



## mikey mo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pg_rider*
No this isn't a joke -- my dog chewed through the antenna cable in my car. I tried to splice it using a basic crimping tool but got no signal. Then tried a few other ways and nothing seems to work. Is there something special about these antenna cords that I'm missing?
I need to add about 2 feet to me XM antenna lead in wire (this is for the Polk tuner-not the connect and play).


I hate to purchase an extension antenna cable, not so much because of cost but I hate to "loop" the extra cable and possibly cause reception problems.


Can I safely add two feet or so?


----------

